# synodontis petricola catfish tank...



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

Ive been planning a new tank for a while now and after much research ive finally come to conclusion of the layout and stocking of the tank. It will be a 20 gallon tank with 2 inches of white sand substrate. I have piece of driftwood that will arch nicely and provide plenty of hiding places and leave enough room for some smooth rocks for caves. It will be lightly planted moss balls java fern, maybe anubias and im debating a floating plant. If i happen across some plants thats not already in my other tanks im may try it. 
The definite fish will include
-1 synodontis petricola catfish
-1 marbled or spotted raphael catfish
-4 african dwarf drogs
-6 dalmation mollies
From what research ive done and some personal experience, that should make for a peaceful tank. I will admit to being new to the synodontis and the mollies but i have years of experience with adfs and ive had a striped raphael for a while.

Some maybes for the tank are
-ghost catfish
-a clown, rubberlip, or bushy nose pleco
-rasboras (possible molly alternative, again never had them)
-kuhli loaches
-indian almond leaves
-betta (i do love bettas and hardly skip a chance to drop one in when i have a compatible tank)

I would love some suggestions and to hear opinions on my setup. Thanks


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

As a side note another maybe and molly alternative would be a female betta sorority. But again thats a maybe.


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

Did a quick look for you, and right off the bat the sydontis petricola should be kept in groups of 4 or more. Also a 20 gal is too small for what you have planned let alone any of the maybes


----------

